# I'm changing my fish food



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

How many of us look at the ingredients of your fish food?

For years I didn't look at them I just would buy a quality name brand like Tetra, API or something else the pet store had. My fish have been healthy, grow pretty good, and eat it well. 

I got a coupon for Omega food so I wanted to give it a try. While looking at the bottles trying to pick which one to get I started reading the ingredients. The Omega cichlid pellet has fish (protein) as the first 3 ingredients where my API cichlid pellets has wheat as the first two and fish meal as number 3. They also lists the protein at 38% where API doesn't list it so I would have to assume it is lower. 

After feeding Omega my fish love the stuff. I will be replacing all my food with Omega in the coming weeks. With this response from the fish I feel sure I will see a jump in their growth in the coming week. 

The cheap part of me doesn't want to throw away the food, but my heart doesn't want me to feed it to my fish any more. I guess it will go on the shelf and I will mix it in once or twice a week.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I like and use Omega One. Another good one I use is NLS (New Life Spectrum). It's more expensive but it's good stuff.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

+1 on NLS. I switched to that about 6 mos. ago and the fish are nom-nomming it up. And thriving. 

Omega is good as well.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Warhawk said:


> The cheap part of me doesn't want to throw away the food, but my heart doesn't want me to feed it to my fish any more. I guess it will go on the shelf and I will mix it in once or twice a week.


It's like having a side of potato chips with your salmon :lol:


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I looked at New Life Spectrum but I can't find it locally. 


I did contact a lot of food companies about samples or coupons but none sounded interested. I hate to buy food online with out trying it fist.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Want some NLS samples? I went a little nuts on Amazon  
Let me know if you're interested in trying any of these:

Pellets:
Small fish formula - .5 mm sinking
Betta Formula - 1 mm semi-floating
Community Fish - 1mm sinking
Ultra Red - 1mm sinking
Grow - .5mm sinking

I've got community flakes as well.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I would love to give the Grow or Community Fish a try. I'm going to set up 3 live bearer colony tanks the first of May and it would be real easy to compare and see the difference with two tanks side by side.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Warhawk said:


> I would love to give the Grow or Community Fish a try. I'm going to set up 3 live bearer colony tanks the first of May and it would be real easy to compare and see the difference with two tanks side by side.


PM me your name and address.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Lots of people read the ingredients, knowing what they mean is a different thing; Fish Food Ingredients

After reading that look up Orijen 6 Fish dry dog food, look at those ingredients. I've been rotating it in, good for growth & conditioning breeders. It's $5 per pound, which is expensive for dog food, but way cheap for quality fish food. My dogs love it too!


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Tolak said:


> Lots of people read the ingredients, knowing what they mean is a different thing; Fish Food Ingredients
> 
> After reading that look up Orijen 6 Fish dry dog food, look at those ingredients. I've been rotating it in, good for growth & conditioning breeders. It's $5 per pound, which is expensive for dog food, but way cheap for quality fish food. My dogs love it too!



One of our dogs seems to be allergic to beef(it bothers her stomach real bad) so we started feeding a higher quality food a few years ago. Yes it costs more but they all have a lot less waste. That is a huge bonus as we have a fenced in back yard and have to clean it up. 

Never thought much about it but I would think the same thing would carry over to fish tanks. I.e. better quality food means less waste, in turn meaning better water quality and less maintenance.


----------

